# Jobs; What do you do?



## Sentral (15 Jul 2011)

Hi guys,

So seeing as though I'm new here; and would like to get to know you all a bit better, I thought it would be a good idea for a thread to see what line of work we're all in!

I'm currently working for Apple; I'm a 'mac specialist' but I have various other roles in the store. Although I did Graphic Design at Uni, this turned up and I'm still with them just over a year later   

I've noticed quite a few mac users on here already..   

Ben


----------



## SuperWen (15 Jul 2011)

I'm geologist and currently working for "indonesia's goverment agent for upstream oil&gas industry"


----------



## Drouthie (15 Jul 2011)

We have a lab saying, "Once you go mac, you don't go back." 

Sadly my home computer is a PC, maybe if I didn't spend so much on 'scaping I'd have money for a macbook pro *dreams of shiny happy future*.

To answer the initial question, I'm a posgrad researcher in X-ray crystallography which is structural biology/biochemistry.


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Jul 2011)

I'm a registered nurse (currently a charge nurse on a secondment) on a EAU dept.


----------



## Westyggx (15 Jul 2011)

I work for Greater Manchester Fire and Rescue Service as a Training Coordinator.

P,s can you get any discount on a mac


----------



## SuperWen (15 Jul 2011)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> I work for Greater Manchester Fire and Rescue Service as a Training Coordinator.
> 
> P,s can you get any discount on a mac


GGMU.....!!! 20th tittle will come to TOD


----------



## BigTom (15 Jul 2011)

I'm nearly 2 years into a PhD studying the ecology of giant flesh-eating Viking mice in the Outer Hebrides.


----------



## Drouthie (15 Jul 2011)

BigTom: 3 year or 4 year PhD? Have you got 'the fear' yet? I have but it is sadly manifesting itself through displacement activities such as coming on here in the middle of the day (don't tell the boss!)

Are those the mice that eat the seabird chicks alive? Or is that somewhere else?


----------



## BigTom (15 Jul 2011)

3.5 years. I'm exactly the same mate, got my head firmly buried in the sand about the amount of work I have to do - there is a growing sense of foreboding though! We think these mice might be eating some eggs but you're probably thinking about the mice on gough island, which eat albatross chicks alive!


----------



## Westyggx (15 Jul 2011)

SuperWen said:
			
		

> Westyggx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What.. lol..?


----------



## SuperWen (15 Jul 2011)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> What.. lol..?


GGMU= glory glory man united
TOD= theater of dreams

Oh, I think youre citizens LOL

Nb: sorry for OOT


----------



## Westyggx (15 Jul 2011)

Oh now i get you


----------



## dw1305 (15 Jul 2011)

Hi all,
I look after a small lab in one of Britain's new Universities.
Cheers Darrel


----------



## George Farmer (15 Jul 2011)

Royal Air Force Armourer SNCO, aquascaper, writer and photographer.

Living the dream!


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Jul 2011)

A Ruftty, tuffty Roofer....

meh  8) ...a posh roofer....Leadworker/CSCS 'Heritage' certified; Sarnafil/certified fitter; tiling;slating. There's not much i cant do to keep the water out.   

I get to work on some super swish houses! 

Not really living the dream though


----------



## ghostsword (15 Jul 2011)

I ensure that our datacenters around the world remain un hacked. 

I work for a number of online gaming companies (casinos) and take care of pentesting and pci dss reports. 

When we put new games, new servers or open a new office my job is to try and break in. If I break in then the security of the product has to be redesigned. Quite fun really. 

Best job would have been to have a shop like TGM but for now is ok. 


.


----------



## Sonnyarba (15 Jul 2011)

I work for Sony Ericsson as a Market Development Manager (MDM) here in Croatia. A lots of field work including trainings for the store staff, in store and outdoor promotions, events, POS materials and so on   

I find my job pretty stressful, so I got addicted to this kind of aquatic therapy   

Cheers


----------



## tyrophagus (15 Jul 2011)

I'm run a vet surgery. My most recent innovation is doing laparoscopic (keyhole surgery) bitch spays or ovariectomies. It's a bit like a video game except that the patients are 70% less painful and the gear costs 40k (rented not owned!).


----------



## foxfish (15 Jul 2011)

I did a 5 years apprenticeship as a boat builder then about 5 years as a fisherman followed by 20 years working as a garden designer employing around 5 - 10 staff specialising in swimming pool & koi pond construction but, now I am semi retired working about 15 hours a week maintaining my previous 20 years work with just one guy to help me.


----------



## Stu Worrall (15 Jul 2011)

in the week i work as an IT field engineer looking after the core systems for my local water company.  At the weekend Im a wedding photographer.  In a few years if the market is right I'd like to do the photography full time and work for myself rather than a big company


----------



## Tony Swinney (15 Jul 2011)

I work as a photo-retoucher, and photographer.  Infact I've just launched my shiny new website ...http://www.mustardpost.com  

Not quite living the dream, but pretty close   

Tony


----------



## Stu Worrall (16 Jul 2011)

superb new website tony. the run through composition shots are amazing to step through!


----------



## Tony Swinney (16 Jul 2011)

Thanks Stu, I'm really pleased with it, and were getting a great response from it too. 

Tony


----------



## Joecoral (16 Jul 2011)

Everyone has such impressive jobs, not fair lol!

I graduated with a 1st BSc in Zoology 3 years ago and now work as an office monkey for a charity, photocopying stuff and writing appointment letters for a living. Gotta live the dream eh!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (16 Jul 2011)

I am an ERP system administrator but basically this boils down to being a fireman...


----------



## Zerocon (19 Jul 2011)

I work in Clarks shoe store,
Not exactly the Ritz, but y'know, first job n'all.


----------



## Simon D (19 Jul 2011)

I've got an impressive job.... I'm a house-husband. I get to spend all day with my nearly 5 year old daughter and nearly 2 year old son. Daughter starts school in September so will be putting son into nursery and regaining useful employment then. House-husband/wife not to be laughed at: really hard work, respect your other halves if they're doing the same.

Living and loving the dream. So nice to have the opportunity to watch them grow up in front of my eyes.


----------



## Dave Spencer (19 Jul 2011)

I am a Shift Manager/Production Engineer at a power station. I am currently being kept away from my aquascaping hobby by my second job, which is my newly set up company, Meadowslea Properties, which is for buying and letting properties home and abroad.


----------



## faizal (20 Jul 2011)

Simon D said:
			
		

> I've got an impressive job.... I'm a house-husband. I get to spend all day with my nearly 5 year old daughter and nearly 2 year old son. Daughter starts school in September so will be putting son into nursery and regaining useful employment then. House-husband/wife not to be laughed at: really hard work, respect your other halves if they're doing the same.
> 
> Living and loving the dream. So nice to have the opportunity to watch them grow up in front of my eyes.



Hi Simon,....this truly comes from the heart,...I think you have about the BEST JOB in the whole world. I  would love to be with my children 24/7 ,....unfortunately I only get to be with them during the weekends due to my work as a medical doctor. My understanding better half ( a home maker ) unfortunately has to play the roles of both mummy & daddy while I work  hard for now. Next year however they should all be moving in with Daddy   . 

Given half the chance,....I would love to be in your shoes.


----------



## dory (27 Jul 2011)

Best job by far there, Simon D.  

Joecoral, *office monkey* over here, too, no worries. Not perfect with my Journalism degree, but eh, gotta earn a living. I'm prepping myself mentally to have a glamorous job and have all my friends jealous. Soon...


----------



## Gill (27 Jul 2011)

After getting the boot last september. 
I have just been offered an Admin Job with the NHS.


----------



## cichlidfam (27 Jul 2011)

Hi guys,

I work as a Holographics foil producer. We specialise in security holograms and decorative holograms.

I also do Electroforming and in house auditing.


----------



## Themuleous (8 Aug 2011)

I'm an ecologist, working for a private company in Oxford.  Spend most of my days either in attics looking for bats, under hedgerows looking for badgers or in a stream looking for water voles.  I like the job and it gets me out of the office but its dam stressful and I loose most of my evening during the summer as have to be out surveying for the little blighters. I'm probably one of the few people that is pleased to see the on set of winter.

It pays the bills, which I'm ever grateful for.

Sam


----------



## hotweldfire (8 Aug 2011)

BigTom said:
			
		

> I'm nearly 2 years into a PhD studying the ecology of giant flesh-eating Viking mice in the Outer Hebrides.



Now that's the PhD I wish I'd done.

I'm a researcher in child psychology and psychiatry, mainly clinical trials and stuff around parenting.

Would quite like to breed shrimp and grow moss for a living though.


----------



## plantbrain (9 Aug 2011)

Business owner, student(seems like this will never end, but the last degree is being finished), seller of aquatic plants/driftwood, photography, Biology instructor at a college, consultant, dad.

Got a few irons in the fire.


----------

